# Addiction Kangaroo?



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

I was at the pet store and bought Ruby a small bag of this formula. Is it a good one to add to her rotation? I was cheap and its a product of Australia. She LOVES the food and its hard to get her to love any kibble.

Dried Kangaroo Meat, Oats, Rice, Yeast, Canola Oil, Peas, Apples, Salt, Taurine, Garlic, Natural Antioxidants, Choline Chloride, Amino Acids (Leucine, Phenylalanine-Tyrosine, Arginine, Valine, Lysine, Phenylalanine, Threonine, Isoleucine, Methionine-Cystine, Histidine, Methionine, Tryptophan, Cystine), Vitamins & Minerals (Choline, Thiamine B1, Pyridoxine B6, Riboflavin B2, Folic Acid, Vitamin B12, Vitamin A, Vitamin D, Vitamin E, Vitamin K, Pantothenic Acid B5, Niacin B3, Vitamin C, Biotin, Iodine, Selenium, Zinc, Copper, Iron, Manganese, Calcium, Phosphorus, Sodium, Dicalcium Phosphate and Calcium Carbonate)


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Well it's not grain free, but what are the protein and fat%? I have never seen a kangaroo kibble, and I lived in New Zealand for six years


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Yeah, a little grain for her doesnt bother me

Addiction Dry Food - Wild Kangaroo & Apples

Guaranteed Analysis:
Crude Protein - (min) 22%
Crude Fat - (min) 8%
Crude Fibre - (max) 7%
Moisture - (max) 10%

Typical Analysis:
Calcium - 2.4%
Phosphorus - 1.4%
Sodium - 0.4%

Caloric Content 3240 kcal/kg


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

Not enough named meats for me. Protein and fat % is too low for my liking.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

im assuming that driedkangaroo meat is fresh angaroo meat? but since its dried i really is number 1 as opposed o further down the list? since water is already out?

that part is good, but not enough meat when u look how its fileld with all the other garbage!..prob expensive oo since its an oddity meat.

this thread makes me want to go try an ostrich burger.


----------

